# Tu vs. Te



## vnzsami

Ciao a tutti. Avevo un piccolissimo dubbio. Dipendendo da a che parte d'italia sono, ho amici che usano "te" quasi sempre al posto di "tu". 

Ora mi sembra anche strano dire "tu" perche li sento sempre dire "te"...

Allora, le frasi "Te cosa pensi?" oppure "Come ce la fai te?" devono essere sbagliate grammaticalmente per forza vero? Anche se si usa cosi nell'italiano parlato. (sopratutto a Firenze direi)


----------



## Akire72

Mi sento un po' chiamata in causa e ti confermo che "Te che fai stasera?" "Te che ne pensi" "Te come stai?" ma anche "Loro cosa ne pensano" o "Loro come stanno?" sono sbagliate in italiano, non sono grammaticalmente corrette.

Ti spiego da dove deriva: deriva dal fatto che di solito noi fioentini amiamo puntualizzare il soggetto e queste frasi sono un'accorciamento. Ovvero le frasi intere sarebbero:

Te, come tu stai?
Lei come 'la sta? ('la=ella)
Lui, come 'gli sta? ('gli=egli)

Te cosa tu ne pensi?
Te cosa tu fai stasera?

Di fatto però noi sappiamo che è sbagliato, quindi quano scriviamo sappiamo scindere tra il "vernacolo" e l'italiano.


----------



## claudine2006

vnzsami said:


> Ciao a tutti. Avevo un piccolissimo dubbio. Dipendendo da a che parte d'italia sono, ho amici che usano "te" quasi sempre al posto di "tu".
> 
> Ora mi sembra anche strano dire "tu" perche li sento sempre dire "te"...
> 
> Allora, le frasi "Te cosa pensi?" oppure "Come ce la fai te?" devono essere sbagliate grammaticalmente per forza vero? Anche se si usa cosi nell'italiano parlato. (sopratutto a Firenze direi)


L'uso del te al posto del tu è dialettale e, seppur accettato nella lingua parlata, è errato.


----------



## itka

vnzsami said:


> Dipendendo da a che parte d'italia sono, ho amici che usano "te" quasi sempre al posto di "tu".
> "Te cosa pensi?" oppure "Come ce la fai te?"



Ma di solito, il pronome soggetto non si esprime in italiano... Quel *"te"* lo capisco solo come una forma insistente... in qualsiasi parte dell'Italia. No ?


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> Ma di solito, il pronome soggetto non si esprime in italiano... Quel *"te"* lo capisco solo come una forma insistente... in qualsiasi parte dell'Italia. No ?


Non si esprime, a meno che non si voglia sottolineare il soggetto agente.
Sei stato *tu*?
E _*tu*_ che hai fatto?
Il *te *si usa solo in alcuni dialetti del centro-nord.


----------



## bubu7

Io non sarei così drastico. Si tratta di una questione di registri.
Nello scritto e nel parlato formale l'uso di _te_ con funzione di soggetto è sconsigliabile.
Nello scritto che imita il parlato e nel parlato colloquiale l'uso di _te_ al posto di _tu_ è accettabile e in espansione in tutt'Italia, sebbene quest'ultima forma sia molto comune al Sud.
Si fa comunemente l'esempio della frase 'io e te' oggi diffusissima, tanto che 'io e tu' _suona_ sgrammaticata.


----------



## Salegrosso

_Io e te. _
Ma se li scambi diventano _Tu ed io. _

Queste simpatiche bizzarrie della lingua.


----------



## gabrigabri

Secondo me il problema è molte persone neanche sanno che "te" al posto di "tu" è sbagliato.
Io stesso fino a qualche anno fa usavo sempre "te"; forse credevo che fosse lo stesso del "lui/egli", non so!


----------



## bubu7

gabrigabri said:


> ... forse credevo che fosse lo stesso del "lui/egli", non so!


E credeva bene. 
Si tratta di fenomeni simili, anche se l'espansione di _lui_ ai danni di _egli_ è molto maggiore di quella della coppia _te/tu_.
E ripeto, nel linguaggio colloquiale, in certe macroregioni dell'Italia, il _te_ è la norma.
L'italiano, come tutte le lingue, non è monolitico bensì composto da tante varianti a seconda del contesto, del mezzo di comunicazione, ecc.
Una variante di lingua "corretta" in un determinato contesto può non esserlo in un altro.


----------



## borz

Akire72 said:


> Di fatto però noi sappiamo che è sbagliato, quindi quano scriviamo sappiamo scindere tra il "vernacolo" e l'italiano.



Scusate ma ho guardato in Google: Te che ne pensi 99500 volte mentre tu che ne pensi 59 mila...


----------



## SunDraw

borz said:


> Scusate ma ho guardato in Google: Te che ne pensi 99500 volte mentre tu che ne pensi 59 mila...


(aargh! )


----------



## Carthusian cat

bubu7 said:


> E credeva bene.


Chi? Di chi stai parlando?.... 
Ti ho beccato di nuovo, Bubu, è più forte di te!!!


----------



## awanzi

bubu7 said:


> Si fa comunemente l'esempio della frase 'io e te' oggi diffusissima, tanto che 'io e tu' _suona_ sgrammaticata.



Piccola puntualizzazione: "io e tu" suona sbagliato anche perchè la forma corretta è "tu ed io", ("IO" si mette sempre per ultimo). 

Perciò dicendo "io e te" gli errori sono due (e forse si pensa che si annullino a vicenda!) .


----------



## bubu7

Carthusian cat said:


> Chi? Di chi stai parlando?....
> Ti ho beccato di nuovo, Bubu, è più forte di te!!!


 
Non ci provare Carth! 
Guarda la data dell'intervento: è precedente alla *grande decisione* di usare il _tu_.



awanzi said:


> ("IO" si mette sempre per ultimo).


----------



## awanzi

Ho notato un paio di espressioni stupite eek in questo thread!

Vorrei a tal proposito rispondere:

- Su google ci sono anche 89.000 pagine con la parola "Coscenza" e 75.000 con "Conoscienza" (non lo definirei quindi un modo valido per stabilire la correttezza o meno di altre parole...).

- Quando il soggetto parla di se stesso e di altre persone la regola vuole che l'elenco termini con il soggetto: "Mia madre, mio padre ed io..." - "Il mio migliore amico ed io..." - "Tu, lei ed io..." - "Tu ed io". 

(Non mi ricordo però se esistono eccezioni per quest'ultima regola.)


----------



## bubu7

awanzi said:


> - Quando il soggetto parla di se stesso e di altre persone la regola vuole che l'elenco termini con il soggetto: "Mia madre, mio padre ed io..." - "Il mio migliore amico ed io..." - "Tu, lei ed io..." - "Tu ed io".
> 
> (Non mi ricordo però se esistono eccezioni per quest'ultima regola.)


Forse si tratta di una regola di galateo, non certo di grammatica.
Secondo te non è corretto dire "Io e lei andiamo al cinema"?
Non ho trovato codesta regola in nessuna delle mie grammatiche: sarebbe utile se potessi fornirci la citazione della regola ripresa dalla tua grammatica.


----------



## awanzi

bubu7 said:


> Forse si tratta di una regola di galateo, non certo di grammatica.
> Secondo te non è corretto dire "Io e lei andiamo al cinema"?
> No, non è corretto anche se ammetto di usarlo, sapendo di sbagliare!
> Non ho trovato codesta regola in nessuna delle mie grammatiche: sarebbe utile se potessi fornirci la citazione della regola ripresa dalla tua grammatica.



E' una regola di sintassi (la sintassi regola la posizione delle parole in una frase).
La citazione purtroppo non posso fornirla perchè non ho nessun libro con me. Dovresti poter trovare qualcosa nella sezione dei tuoi libri in cui ti spiegano l'analisi logica e del periodo.

Io cercherò anche altre informazioni.


----------



## bubu7

awanzi said:


> No, non è corretto anche se ammetto di usarlo, sapendo di sbagliare!


Vorrei tanto crederti perché mi sei simpatica ma forse è meglio seguire le indicazioni della Grammatica del Serianni (Serianni è accademico della Crusca e dei Lincei) che a proposito della collocazione del pronome _io_ riporta (VII.12):



> Quanto alla collocazione, il pronome _io_, trovandosi con altri soggetti (nomi o pronomi), si pone spesso all'ultimo posto («Anna, Mario ed io»), ma può anche trovarsi in posizione iniziale o, se i soggetti sono più di due, in posizione interna (quindi: «io, Anna e Mario», «Anna, io e Mario», ecc.).


----------



## awanzi

bubu7 said:


> Vorrei tanto crederti perché mi sei simpatica ma forse è meglio seguire le indicazioni della Grammatica del Serianni (Serianni è accademico della Crusca e dei Lincei) che a proposito della collocazione del pronome _io_ riporta (VII.12):



Allora avrei dovuto saperlo prima ed evitarmi qualche abbassamento di voto!

Seguiamo quindi ciò che dice Serianni, non tanto per la Crusca, ma perchè è un Linceo.


----------



## WKLIZE

Ciao,premettendo che sono italiana;non ho mai capito la differenza tra Tu/Te e Fra/ Tra .Vi è una differenza?, O possono essere usati intercambiabilmente?

Ps:Mi scuso se già era presente una discusssione, ma non sono riuscita a trovarla.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tra e fra:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=518397&highlight=tra+fra


----------



## WKLIZE

Grazie  , per avermi postato il link .


----------



## bLux

_*Tu* sei bello._
_Lui *te *l'ha prestata perché pensava ne avessi bisogno._

Se a volte senti _"*Te* sei bello" _è scorretto grammaticalmente, si usa molto al nord.


----------



## WKLIZE

Grazie bLux,dunque te si usa più per la funzione del complemento oggetto.
Grazie di avermi chiarito l'uso,perchè pur non essendo del nord,ma di roma usavo spesso "te"


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, WKLIZE. Dal Garzanti:

*TU - 1* si usa rivolgendo il discorso a persona con cui si è in familiarità; si impiega solo in funzione di soggetto o come predicativo quando il soggetto, espresso o sottinteso, è ugualmente _tu_ (nelle altre funzioni è sostituito dalla forma tonica _te_ o dalla forma atona _ti_); [...]

*TE - 1* forma complementare tonica del pron. pers. _tu_, che si usa come compl. ogg. quando gli si vuol dare particolare rilievo e nei complementi retti da prep.; [...] si usa nel linguaggio fam. e dial., invece di _tu_ anche come sogg.: _e te, quando torni?_; _o te, senti_;

PS: nell'esempio di bLux _"Lui *te *l'ha prestata perché pensava ne avessi bisogno"_ non è complemento oggetto, ma di termine (l'ha prestata *a* te)...


----------



## WKLIZE

Grazie a tutti adesso ho capito


----------



## blebleble

Allora, secondo voi, cosa suona meglio?

Domanda: Come stai?

Risposte:

Bene, e tu?
Bene, e te?


----------



## gabrigabri

blebleble said:


> Allora, secondo voi, cosa suona meglio?
> 
> Domanda: Come stai?
> 
> Risposte:
> 
> Bene, e tu?
> Bene, e te?



Ciao, siccome si dice "come stai tu", la risposta sarà:

Bene, e tu?

Se invece la domanda fosse "come va", la risposta sarebbe:

Bene, e a te?
Anche se si sente molto spesso: Bene, te?Tu?


----------



## fabiog_1981

A me suona sicuramente meglio la prima. 
Anche se ogni tanto la seconda mi scappa, cerco di far il possibile perché ciò non accada.


----------



## Necsus

blebleble said:


> Allora, secondo voi, cosa suona meglio?
> Domanda: Come stai?
> Risposte:
> 
> Bene, e tu?
> Bene, e te?


In italiano standard è corretta la prima, essendo _tu_ il soggetto di un'interrogativa [e tu come stai?]. Ciò non toglie che nel linguaggio regionale/colloquiale sia diffuso anche l'uso del _te_ come soggetto, tanto da farlo 'suonare meglio' alle orecchie di molte persone.


----------

